# Body merge/TF Dom needed cx



## Angeluru (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello, If there are any dominant, and descriptive CTF, Mtf or Btf roleplayers out there I can offer quite the RP ^w^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Sep 6, 2016)

What is ctf, mtf, and btf?


----------



## Angeluru (Sep 6, 2016)

It's a really mature subject, it's definitely not something I feel I can legally discuss with you considering your age. I really do hope you'll understand this.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok, thanks for clarifying. I thought it was some kind of morphing.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 7, 2016)

I doubt this would be allowed in the forums


----------



## Angeluru (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh? O~O 


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I doubt this would be allowed in the forums



Is there a rule against this? I see mature Roleplays like this all over the forum so I was a bit confused.

Plus it's a request and I was planning if anyone took up the offer to do it on a private chat.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 7, 2016)

Angel The Snow Wolf said:


> Oh? O~O
> 
> 
> Is there a rule against this? I see mature Roleplays like this all over the forum so I was a bit confused.
> ...


Aight


----------



## racerfan275 (Sep 16, 2016)

If it helps, I'm willing to do the rp ^^ I have a friend who also might want to join, if that's alright. They were searching around on the forum but they're not a member ^^' Would Skype's text chat work as a private chat?


----------



## Angeluru (Sep 19, 2016)

So you know what it is? Ouo

((Do they have a regular Furrafinity account or a Google+ account?~))


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 20, 2016)

I know what it mean, one may like but only two not my thing

I Love learning about culture thing and meaning furry, etc


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm curious as hell, what are those terms? ´ω｀


----------



## Angeluru (Sep 21, 2016)

Umm, for those who don't know what it means please do keep in mind it is NOT a furry thing, it just so happens it is used by some -3- I am not an accurate representative of the fandom as a whole and I do not want them to be seen as such.

Now with that out of the way X3 Wat?


----------



## Kyouko (Jan 30, 2018)

Isn't mtf "male to female" so this more of a body transformation?


----------



## NarwhalicViking (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd be interested in role-playing with you. I've been role playing for a while and I've been looking for a good ctf for a hot minute. 

If you're still looking I'd be more than happy to start one up with you ^.^


----------

